# AI AT HOME



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

hI THERE IVE POSTED ON THIS BOARD HOPING FOR SOME ADVICE IM 27, MY PARTNER 29. WE'VE BEEN TRYING TO CONCIEVE FOR 4 YEARS. FOUND OUT LAST YEAR MY DP HAS ONLY 5% MOBILITY. IVE GOT HOSPITAL APPOINTMENT IN APRIL HOPEFULLY GO ON IVF WAITING LIST THIS TIME. BUT IVE DECIDED TO TRY AI AT HOME. ANYONE GOT ANY ADVICE ON THE BEST WAY TO DO THIS, IM USING ONE OF THOSE NEEDLESS SYRINGE. HAS ANYONE USED THIS METHOD AND ITS WORKED FOR THEM


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

this link might help. good luck:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127005.0


----------



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

ok thankyou


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi
Has he got motility or mobility issues?  If it is motiity and you are using his sperm then they still have to swim ++ in your body so it is the same as having sex it just deposits the sperm where it would be if you had sex.  My sperm donor has some MF issues and I asked at the clinic if it was worth us still trying to conceive through AI at home and they said no- it was pointless and would add to the stress and failures, we needed ICSI not just IVF.  Have just read on your other thread that you are having relationship problems - hope you can get it sorted
L


----------



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

SORRY I GOT IT WRONG HE HAS 95% ABNORMAL SPERM, NOT GREAT HEY BUT I GOT HIM TAKING VIT C + E I DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE I COULD TRY...


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

In that case L (JJ1) is right - inseminating yourself with a syringe at home won't help - it won't get the sperm any closer than sex would. Checking out things that could help his sperm count sounds like a good idea, but I'd definitely keep pushing for the IVF/ICSI or other treatment options.

Good luck
Minty


----------



## JWTBAM (Sep 9, 2007)

When i was up the hospital  i asked about iui and was told i wouldnt be offered it because of my partners 95% sperm abnormality i would be offered ivf but i got rather upset last time i wen because they told my partner to do loads of tests come back a few months for the results which we did and then i thought we would be put on the ivf list, but hey basically told us that my partner would have to have another sperm test done, this is what upset me the nurse had to speak to the consultant and i was told for my partner to do another test and come back in April if his sperm hasnt improved we will be put on the ivf list from April im hoping this time that we will be put on the list as the wait is quite long.


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

How frustrating for you. I'm not an expert in these things, but I'd have thought that at only 5% motility, even some improvement wouldn't be enough for you NOT to be approved for IVF, so it just seems cruel to make you wait and test again.

Is there any chance you can have the test done sooner than April? Or get an appointment earlier than then - maybe ask them to contact you if they have any cancellations.

It must be awful to have to wait that long just to get onto the list. I really feel for you.


----------

